# Making MP3 Better Quality...



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

I recently downloaded some free MP3's of Hindi Songs. Since India doesn't have broadband that much, the creator of the site made them a lower quality of MP3 so that it'll download faster for them.

Currently, the MP3's sizes around around 400KB - 1000KB. The sound is pretty good, but if I burn this to a CD, will I be able to hear the difference significantly. Currently, when I play it off the computer, I can't hear the difference. But will it change once it's on a CD?

Also, how DO I make it better quality? Cause the site said, "It'll be faster if you make the quality better on your own, than spending 20 minutes downloaded it"

So I assume theres a way to bring back the quality of the song.

-s64

P.S. IF THERE IS ANOTHER BOARD I COULD GET BETTER HELP WITH THIS, PLEASE TELL ME


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

NOPE!! You need the original source of the recording and then you have to record it again at the higher sampling rate. MP3 recording basically strips away the frequencies that the human ear cannot hear anyway and then takes samples of the music and compresses that.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I gree, can't see how you can put something back in when you havent got it in the first place.


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

Ok, now my second question.

The sound quality is pretty good actually. I don't see how it isn't as good quality as a regular MP3.

My question is, since it's playing fine on my computer, when I burn it, will the sound quality change? Or should it stay the same? Cause if it stays the same, then I will burn it.

-s64


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It will stay the same definately if you burn it as an MP3. If it is being converted to .cda format the quality will be the same as the MP3, but the file size will be larger since it gets decompressed.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

As far as I can see this since the size of the mp3s being so less the bitrate of the files should be less too. Hence the difference of the quality too. So if you want to better the quality then all you'd have to do is increase the bitrate. There is one cool application that can do this. Most of the people should know about it... Its CDex. Its a Cd-ripper too.

So you can convert one format to another and so on... Use this link to go to the site - 
CDexSite

Go to the site and download the app. It would be pretty useful...

Hope this helps


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

BTW I too would like to know the site from where you downloaded the files(Hindi songs). So plz post it so that I too can download some files I need.


----------

